# Your Herd Limit



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I was just curious to know what everyone's herd limits are. 

My limit is 6.
4 does and 2 bucks.
My current herd number is 5. :laugh:


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Limit? What is that?  I have no limit. I have 12 now, 8girls 4 boys,(I have a buck collecting issue). I hope to get some new ones this year and I should have some babies of my own. With so many bucks, I can keep more of my own doelings too. I have the same issue with horses, 9 now :ROFL: I will probably be doing some fencing work this year to keep everyone happy.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

As long as we live where we are right now, my herd limit is also 6. 4 does and 2 bucks. Right now I have 4 pregnant does, one buck and a wether. So there will be some changes this spring as I have a new buck coming and I want to keep a couple of new doelings if I am lucky enough to get some.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im gonna end up goin with stacie on this one. I 'HAD' gave myself a limit on 25 does, and I buck. Right now Im standing at 30 does, and if 2 of my does have doelings want to keep them (they are older), and am only willing to sell 1 so far. Ill let you know how this one ends up.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm....I know there should be a limit, but I am just scared to actually say to my husband what that # should be. I know him he will try to hold me to it!

I haven't set a hard number because when they kid and I am evaluating what to keep and which direction I want to breed to there are extras floating around until I make the final decision with any breedings etc.

I do have tighter numbers going into Winter than what my herd numbers are for Spring.

Right now I have 3 yearling Nigerian milkers, 2 bred Nigerian does, 3 nigerian bucks, 2 keeper nigerian baby doelings, 2 Baby bucklings that are sold, and one hopefully bred LaMancha.

13 goats......but 2 are sold pending weaning and 1 buck is for sale...so that makes the # 10.

Until I bring home a doeling from my friend and i am owed another doeling.

So that will add 2 more...and I have 2 other nigerians due...may keep a doe...The Lamanchas kids will all be sold (Mini-Manchas).

I just don't see how people are able to breed for improvements with a low herd limit???


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate my limit...but I only have my yard right now,until God gives me a farm..so my limit is 4 does-but they are bred ..tee hee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never had more than 9 here at once....mine are pets before they are producers and I keep what I feel I can easily care for while working a full time job. Whats the sense in having more when I only have a certain amount of quality time to spend with them as well as care for their individual needs to keep them healthy and happy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

5 is what we had originally planned on - 5 does that is. But we currently have 4 does, a buck, and twin bucklings we are weaning to sell. 

I am planning to buy at least 2 nice fullblood or 1 fullblood/1 high percentage boer doe next month, heh...


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I also agree- "limit..What limit?"...I would like to add- who says we should stop?

I have 6 does right now. I have no problems with 6 and in reality I need more.
I am getting a Boer doeling in the spring and a Alpine buck and a Boer buck.
I can't be transporting my goats else where...I need my own bucks.
I then need the Boer doeling to make owning a Boer buck worth it and also we need more meat.
I would much rather butcher bucklings from my Boers rather than the doelings.
The doelings make a nice project for others. So I need about 3-4 Boer does to increase my chances of getting 2 bucks(4 would be nice) in a kidding season.

All in all my limit for next year is 10. After that I will try not to go over 12 for the next few years.
My mom agrees that I have MGS really bad...I just told her she hasn't seen nothin' of what goes on here at TGS...like mega MGS (sorry guys). She said I need to slow down...when really I need to get to where we have enough milk (milk goal has been reached) and meat, with some kids to sell (to buy hay). So for me it is about thinking ahead...as my mom would be satisfied with 2 milk goats and then we don't have any extra milk. So I want to do what is in my budget to make her happy with the extras.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Whatever it is, I'm over it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

lissablack said:


> Whatever it is, I'm over it.


 :wink: :laugh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Our numbers are all over....I was originally just getting a few. we all saw how that worked out when i ended up with 13 in just a year..i dont like limits i'm a rebel


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My other half and I have figured out a system ... 

If he gets another car I get another goat, and vice versa

At the moment we have 5 each, although I'm not sure how the system will work when they all kid down


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine WAS at 3 does and 1 buck...I'm currently at 5 bred does and 1 buck.I'm retaining 2 does and getting another buck so I'll be keeping 7 does and 2 bucks.That's plenty for what I need..but I want more :laugh:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

The number I was thinking was 10. I have 4 does and 3 bucks right now. Also kids (2 girls and 1 boy ) reserved for this spring. So that would be 10. 
The grandaughter has an unpapered doeling, but I'm not counting her. :laugh:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Right now it's 3, ones sale is pending, so that leaves me with two.I've got two kikos reserved, with plans on buying some boer dos over the summer, putting me at about 6-7, which will be plenty intl I get them moved into the pasture, and thats not including the saanen doeling I'm keeping and the one I'm looking at buying, our the boer buck I'm beyond next year...i plan on selling all one, maybe two kids per year,we get good prices for bort and boer-kiko crosses at the local auctions, and maybe in a few years wel get into registered buyer and kiko stock.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What in the heck is a limit????? :laugh: I have never heard of one  I guess ours is somewere between 20 and 30. Right now we only have 8 does and 2 bucks but also have a buckling reserved and are hoping to keep atleast 2 babies.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:slapfloor: ? 
Well really my limit would be somewhere before any were not given time and care needed.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

lissablack said:


> Whatever it is, I'm over it.


There you have it :slapfloor:

When we found our *perfect herd* in April of 2010 we were thrilled. Four Toggenburgs, a doe with a wether and a little doe and a 9 month old *auntie*.(4) Instant milk and meat and future breeders.  
Well, Shasta has *Toggenburg Milk*, very strong tasting. Worried that the other two would have it as well we started looking for a Nubian. Meantime, we bought a young buckling and a wether companion for him.(6) Then we found Tabatha who was pregnant with triplets. (7) then (9) as we lost one.
All three Toggs bred giving us two sets of twins and one of triplets. (14) :shocked: 
What were we thinking?!!?
And only Shasta has strong milk which we no longer even notice so I had 4 milkers and even with two grandchildren going through 2 quarts a day I still could not make enough cheese, yogurt, butter, ice cream and pudding to keep up.
We are down to 11 right now but at least 6 and maybe 7 are pregnant and I am hoping to cut it back to three milkers a buck and a wether by summer. Will it happen? That is anybody's guess. (Depending greatly on the price of hay next year.)
I know I ranted on a bit but I think it is rather comical how easily this addiction grows and like to tell any newbies listening to beware. :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Limit... Limit... I know I've heard that word before... :scratch: I might have to go look it up in the dictionary to see what it means... LOL.

State law says I can't have more than 9 milkers at any time, so I guess that's my limit right now! But I would personally like to see myself with anywhere from 12 to 20 does.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Limit... Limit... I know I've heard that word before... :scratch: I might have to go look it up in the dictionary to see what it means... LOL.


lol :ROFL:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Limit... Limit... I know I've heard that word before... :scratch: I might have to go look it up in the dictionary to see what it means... LOL.
> 
> State law says I can't have more than 9 milkers at any time, so I guess that's my limit right now! But I would personally like to see myself with anywhere from 12 to 20 does.


I would read that law to mean that only 9 does in milk at one time :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^ :laugh: It's a thought! I love loopholes!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Limit? Hmmm what is a limit?? I know I'm over it!  I stay home all day while hubby and my dad work (dad lives us since mom died and helps with bills) and since he has been here our numbers have really grown! He makes the big bucks so our "limit" is fairly high, because I can spend quality time will all my goats and have the finances to care for everyone. Our number stands at 29 goats currently. 4 bucks (I'm a collector) and 25 does. Only about half of our girls are pregnant.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

The word "limit" is not allowed to be said in our house :slapfloor: We did however agree that i would just keep what was managable! All in all this summer i took in 13 extras on top of the 7 i already had! I rehomed 3 of them, 4 of them have crossed the rainbow bridge and i'm left with 10 doe's and 3 wether's :leap:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Ummm... my limit WAS 2 two years ago, we're up to 8 with 5 bred for spring.
My county says 10 per acre so technically I have like 32+ to go before I hit my legal limit :wink:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally....DH agreed that I could have two, we now have 19

16 Does
1 Buck
2 Wethers

All does are bred :laugh:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I thought I would limit myself to 30 does but I am at 34. I wanted to keep no more than 5 bucks but I'm at 10. Can't forget the wethers I have 5. 

My only hinderence is getting more pasture enclosed. We are a large farm so I have the space, time and hay to care for lots! Long term goals are to have around 60 does and as few bucks as possible. Once we get another barn built I will be set!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Our Limit is 2 does 1 buck, though awhile ago we had 4 does 1 buck it cost to much in hay to keep it that way


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I thought we were starting off small last year by just 5 pregnant does and 1 buck but that quickly went up to 15. I think 15 total goats on our 6 acres is all I can handle and 5 pregnant does was almost too much for me with all the cleaning of pens. I hope to not have over 5 prego Does here kidding in one month. This year we only have 3 kidding. Yep,, 15 goats is our limit. We currently have 3 does, 4 doelings with more on the way.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My limit is by space so I can't go over no matter how much I want to but it is 6 does and 1 buck. Anyway I'm on my own feeding them money wise so I don't want to go over 4 right now.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hehe...my original "limit" was 2 does.... then 4... Now I'm at 6 Nigerian Dwarfs (5 does & a buck).

If I had my way I'd add 2 Nubians. Only reason I am waiting is I'm a little confused on our land. Our land has a "limit" of 6 adult hoof stock.... We have 6 acres. I'm not sure that it is "fair" that my neighbor has 6 Adult Steers at any given time (he brings up from his ranch before being taking them to slaughter) and I can only have 6 ND who weigh less then my dog. Not sure who to contact about this so I think I'm sticking to 6 for a while.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow what is my limit that is a good question. I know we should sit a limit but I have the land to accommodate quite a lot. I don't wanna have a huge herd but i wanna have enough to sell boys and maybe eventually some does.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

My plan is under 10. But i think my hubby is trying to get me to keep everyone born lol. He still is mad at me for selling Victor a Mini mancha buck who would have grew to big for my girls. He was an accidental breeding and i had to pull him out. And i like to only keep something around if its going to help me pay for the feed. I told him yesterday. Guess it time to start thinking about who to sell. And he said Why?? And i said cause you already told me you want to keep a doe and possibility a buck from Oreo and more then likely i wont be able to sell Daisy kid if its a doe. And i had planed on buying a reg doe this yr. So my numbers right know are 4 does 1 buck and 2 are due know 1 maybe bred. SOO by summer i could be up to 2 bucks and 7 does i will be over my limit in a yr. Since he is the one buying hay im sure he will see it my way sooner or later.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Right now my herd limit is 6 does and a buck...

...at least until I sneak in another under my wife's nose...

I've found in nasty weather, she won't come out to the barn for a few days. That's when I can sneak one in then later claim... "oh heck we've had her for weeks".


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well...I am only allowed to have 6 goats according to my subdivisions CCRs. I found my sneaky husband influenced the limit to keep me under control. I would like to get more does. I currently have 3 does, 2 wethers and 1 buck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't really have a set limit. I have a lot of space, time, and proper finances to care for a large herd. I think 100 right now is about as many as I could handle though. I'd like to get down to anywhere from 25 to 45 in the future. I think right now I have about 85 yo 90. ...not sure I actually want to know how many I have. :ROFL:


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

I live smack dab in the middle of Omaha. I am the first person in the "city" to get a permit for a goat and I asked for 2 so legally my limit is 2. Limit for dogs is 3 so I could maybe justify another if I didn't already have a dog. I am flexing this limit during kidding time but am a bit concerned if I am going to be able to sell my kids and what to do if I get stuck with no outlet for my kids. I am doing my best to breed them up though so hopefully things will work out.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Our legal limit (according to county zoning laws) is 10. That does not include babies intended for sale...

I have 5 does right now and a husband who will rip his hair out if I bring another animal onto this property :laugh: Soooo, I think I'm at my holding point for a while, at least until I can: A) afford a bigger farm with more acres B) convince my husband that 10 goats are a GREAT idea or C) the county regulations get changed because there are so many goat lovers demanding More Goats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

First off I don't really have a limit....Some of you talk about a legal limit but I don't think we have such a thing. I have 10 right now with atleast 3 due next week and 1 I am not sure if she is bred or not. Next year I would like to have 7 does kidding so that maybe I can finally sell some and make something off these goats.. I think if I had to make a goal I would not go into winter with more then 15. That is until I get a house with a big field and barn.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Huh. Ya we don't talk about "limit's" here. 
Though I would say that the only limiting factor would be if quality of care/feed/ etc had to go down to accomadate. 
I have 10 mature does, (all bred) 1 junior doe, 1 buck, and one junior buck. 
I have 5 mature does joining me later this year, as well as 3 junior does, another junior buck and a deposit on a few doe kids as well. 

I'd like to be in the 25-30 range for does, and in the 2-5 range for bucks.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

How ever many I can comfortably fit in my barn! I am way under that...Goat shopping time!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It is interesting to hear different people's reasons for their numbers. As a *self-sustaining-family-farm* we can only have 13 animals "in aggregate". I always wonder who makes up these rules?!?
We have 11 goats right now and then the chickens and an undetermined number of rabbits. But as long as no one complains we are good. And since everybody in the neighborhood is breaking one law or another; I think we are safe.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mwahahahaha! I saw the title of this post and couldn't help laughing hysterically. Do any of us here know the definition of a "limit"? Lol. 

My limit is supposed to be ten does and two bucks. That was a self imposed limit. Right now I'm sitting at seven does and one buck. I'm planning on keeping a buck kid from one girl (and if she doesn't give me one I'll be bucks shopping.) And I'd like to keep three doe kids this year, so if that happens I will be at the maximum for my limit. But then I have two doe kid reservations for this summer, so I'll be up to 12 unless I sell some of my current girls (I am considering selling two this spring but we will see how it goes.) I'm actually surprised how well I've been able to control my numbers. I've sold a lot every year that aren't working for my program anymore and managed to keep it to an appropriate number.

Horses, on the other hand......Geez. I had it down to two, then bred my mare. So then I had three come this spring. Now I have four of my own and my friend keeps his horse at my house and I take care of/ride her....so she is basically mine. That puts me at five. GAH! They cost so much more than miniature goats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh geez firelight...I have the horse bug bad too! :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I orignally had a limit of 5....then it went to 10 when I moved.

Lets see I have 3 bucks and 8 does. 1 buck is leaving and 2 more are coming next year. I have like 4 doe reservations and plan to keep a good amount of babies! 

So im definently over my so called limit...SHHHH dont tell anyone!!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Oh geez firelight...I have the horse bug bad too! :ROFL:


This! I had 20+ horses at one time when I was teaching full time. 
I was So proud of myself- I cut down to only my old mare, my Friesian mare, and kept 3 minis. That's 2 big horses, and three minis, so 3/4 of a big horse.

Then my friend needed to sell her other two Friesians... and I want to breed Tirza and Gwen (Other Friesian mare...) 
Which would put us at 6 big horses again for a little while when they foal. (Unless they had really nice fillies... in which case that little while may be a little longer...)

And the mini mares also get bred this spring, as I do want to sell them, and that's the best way to get them sold.... But if they don't sell then I have 5 minis come foaling time.  Which is putting us close to 10 "big horses" again. Mind you, our property can take it, as most of our pastures are open right now, but that gets $$!

Much prefer my goats!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I have around 30 right now and that always seems to be close to my limit (although I would never put an exact number on it). 30 is fairly doable myself without getting too overwhelmed. Some of it depends on the combination of ages/sexes I have at the time also. Once our barn is finished being built I may be able to add more if I want to since I will have more shelter/electric/water/milk room so overall things will be easier...but we'll see.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

It certainly is interesting to see how many goats everyone has


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I have 2 right now, but one is almost 10 years-old. I have a small pen and a small shed/barn. BUT my hubby (who says he doesn't like animals) has said he is willing to expand the pen and barn if we have more does. ie. He wants goats that give us something tangible back.

I'm thinking 4-5 milkers would be our limit - depending on my hubby's patience with our (my and my daughters') passion for caprines!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Hubby says there is not a limit! I say 50 until we can start fencing off areas over at dads to run the goats in from May-Oct. Right now total we have about 30. Mainly adult does with 7yearling does, 2wethers and 3 bucks....also 4 kids.  we only have 10 acre's at our place, but 40 at my dads so by May I will have more than enough room, but Im trying to figure out where our herd is going this year. I have 2 fullblooded boer doelings coming in June, these will be the foundation for our fullbloooded herd. Im planning on Culling out some Does in Feb, as I was does who will breed in the summer to supply kids for spring holidays. But for now my # is 50, ask me again next yr and I will give you a different #.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had as many as twelve.. but that was this spring when all of the kiddos were born. :shocked: 
Now I have 6, 5 does and 1 buck. I remember when I said I'd never have over 5 goats... :ROFL: 
Another one coming in february and I have 3 does bred at this point.. wonder how many I'll have the next time someone asks this question.. 
(I bet over 10.. lol )
I don't really have too much of a limit, my only concern is the price of fencing:wire, it's crazy. My grandfather has a sawmill and we get our woods for free, which helps. It's just the time..
We have 50 acres, most not even used for anything so maybe.. just maybe I can fence in a field or two if I'm up to itt.. onder:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

LIMIT!!! DH set the limit at ZERO!! :ROFL: 

Right now we have 12--8 does (6 are pregnant) 2 wethers, 2 bucklings. :slapfloor: 

Plus the 2 horses not on his list.......oh, and the chickens......cats......dogs...... :help:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> My other half and I have figured out a system ...
> 
> If he gets another car I get another goat, and vice versa
> 
> At the moment we have 5 each, although I'm not sure how the system will work when they all kid down


 :slapfloor: Guess that means he's entitled to that many new cars!

My limit right now is enough does to provide all the milk our family uses, including cheese, butter, ice cream, etc. Maybe even soap. I suppose that would be somewhere around 5-10. :? We'll see.

If selling milk were legal here I would definitely go bigger - maybe 30 does.

And I'm never selling my wether.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Limits? Well, I tend to think of them more like unchallenged suggestions.

When we were house hunting and I fell in love with this house on 3 acres my husband said "OK, but no chickens". So I brought home a gosling and he said "OK but no chickens". But the gosling was lonely so he said "OK, laying hens, but no roosters" But the hens needed protection from the hawks so he said "OK, but only one rooster". But the rooster couldn't fight off the hawks all by himself so he said "OK, but no goats"

I now have 3 geese, 10 laying hens, 3 roosters, 25 broiler chicks, 2 turkeys, 5 ducks, and three dairy goats who will (hopefully) all be kidding in the late spring. And he keeps saying "No buck". I'm pretty sure I'll have a buck before the next breeding season :laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We are collectors aren't we? When we moved to Hawaii in '89 we got rid of all of our animals. It was so neat to have no responsibilities. Able to go away for a weekend and such. We could not have livestock but we got a couple of fish. Still easy, right? Then we got a parakeet. Then someone abanoned a couple of kittens at the laundromat. Then we found a guy with a box of abandoned puppies. By the time we came back to the Mainland we had Lovebirds, Cockatiels, Parakeets, several cats and a dog. We sold or gave away all but the dog Gadget (the world's greatest dog) and Uno, a parakeet I had raised from an egg and had to smuggle onto the plane as they would only allow us one pet and I just could not get rid of Uno. If you are an animal collector it is inevitable I believe.
If I had the room and the money I would just let my herd grow.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Until I build more pens and fence more pastures, I'm at my limit!

I have 5 does and one buck, and I am only going to keep one doeling this year, and I have to sell one doe, but...I will either get an additional buck or go buck hunting for breeding this year...

I have finally realized though that having many doesn't always equal having more...I can even look at my current herd and say, "if I had to, I could sell this animal or this animal, but I couldn't sell _*her.*_" I love them all, but some animals certainly do make a bigger impact...And I think I have found a way to be more content with what I already have...not to say that I don't go crazy every year at kidding time!!!!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not have goats yet but will this spring. My limit is 4. Right now that means 1 doe 3 wethers. At most I will have 2 does no more. I know what it feels like to be overwhelmed with too many animals. Use to bred dogs and had too many. You suffer and they suffer from not enough attention. That is why I limit adult goats to 4 and no more than 2 does.

Now you see I said adult. Those that will stay at home. Others will be sold or otherwise delt with somehow. When I get my 1st doe she either will already be bred or will get bred late season. If she has a doe I will keep her if she is worth it. All others will be sold from there on.

Around here I see way to many places with way too many animals. We have no limits since we are in the country. BUT if they are on dry lots like most then feed is costly. Most I see are not in the best of condition for that reason. What is the point of having all those animals if you can not really keep them in good or better condition. OK of soapbox.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

I'd have a much larger "limit" if I could only fence our 29 acres of standing grass in that is just beyond our current fence lines. Graze acreage and forage keeps us limited. We're probably overcrowded now with 5 doelings and our donkey in one pasture, 5 pregnant does and the billy in the other. In rather short order, with 5 preggos, our current number of 11 could quickly double, so we'll deciding which kiko babies and/or does to sell. Our kikos are meant to be low maintenance and thrive on forage (some supplement in the winter), so we undo the whole point if we end up overcrowded and having to supplement and deal with overcrowding-related health issues.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Our limit is 4 does. So now we have 4 does and 2 junior does [hubby fell in love] 2 senior does are bred...2 more will be bred this month. Kidding season coming . No falling in love allowed! :laugh:


----------



## nubianbuckboy (Dec 28, 2011)

My limit is sadly 4 set by my mom and dad and I have all four and they are 
All wethers 1 alpine 2 boer 1 pygmy


----------

